# Horribly Confused - .22LR Recommendations or Something for a Weaker Hand.



## Hooper (Feb 11, 2013)

I look forward to your help and appreciate your thoughts.

I just picked up my very first gun, a new S&W 617 4". It's a beauty but I am having some real hand problems lately and the gun is just going to be too heavy for me right now. I'll definitely keep it and hopefully will be able to use it someday soon. So, I need another gun.

I hadn't thought about a semi auto but I am going to need something under probably 20 ounces and there aren't many light revolvers in .22lr to chose from. If I stay with a revolver I was thinking about the Ruger LCR 22. Not sure however if the trigger pull is going to be viable for me as I hear it's pretty hard and double action only. Maybe a S&W 351PD? .22 magnum. Not sure about the kick on that one.

I had handled a Ruger SR22 a while ago and LOVED it but now I can't find one anywhere. A shop locally today told me Ruger is backed up close to eight months in production of that gun. If I sty with a revolver I was thinking about the Ruger LCR 22. Not sure however if the trigger pull is going to be viable for me as I hear it's pretty hard and double action only.

Going to a pistol, I am looking for _reliability, easy takedown_ and I like the idea of a _blowback_ action. I am not interested in concealed carry yet, although I do have my CCW. I just want a good gun, easy to use that I can learn on and spend hours with at the range. Anyone have some options of pistols to look at in a 22.lr that will be light enough but really easy for a beginner? Should I step up to say a .380?

Fortunately price is not nearly as important as finding the right gun. I would prefer to stay with one of the major manufacturers, USA if possible. I am really confused! Any help is greatly appreciated!

THANKS!

Hooper


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

First of all, what's wrong with your hand? Are they both suffering?


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know if there still avaiable but in my collection is an S&W 422 with a 6 inch barrel. I think there is a 4 inch out there also well under your weight limit and a far trigger (mine brakes a about 5 Lbs). I have not had any trouble with mine so I can't say if anyone else has.
Remember, shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ruger makes a mkiii that is callled the light or lite I forget which. But it is aluminum so its nice and light. And the mk3 is an awesome gun very reliable and crazy accurate


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

S&W makes some alloy framed revolvers. They also make a lighter SS revolver, like the model 63. 

The 617 that you have, is a very heavy-duty revolver, hence the weight / size. I have a no-dash 8 3/8" 617, that is full target model. You think yours is heavy? Mine is a beast. 

There are also companies that make shooter's wrist supports. Most medical supply stores also carry versions that would work well. 

Anyways, search the S&W site and see what they have in .22LR in alloy frames.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hard question to answer! Alot of good responses already, but from my perspective a weaker hand, the Sig P238 or the Colt Mustang have single action triggers and is a good size to CCW yet keep a hold of that thing. A .22 LR pistol is not going to be the most reliable in an semi-automatic handgun format unless your getting an Ruger MKII or III or a revolver like the Ruger LCR in .22

Theres also a Kel-tec PMR .22 Mag (those are pretty sweet)


----------



## SlipperyPete (Jan 11, 2013)

Hooper said:


> I look forward to your help and appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> I just picked up my very first gun, a new S&W 617 4". It's a beauty but I am having some real hand problems lately and the gun is just going to be too heavy for me right now. I'll definitely keep it and hopefully will be able to use it someday soon. So, I need another gun.
> 
> ...


News about the sr22 is a bummer. I am new to handguns, and have a beretta 92fs m9a1 on layaway as i wait for the wonderfull state of NJ to process my application for a FID and pistol purchasing card. Been 8 weeks since i applied. Anyway also want to pick up a 22, and really liking the sr22. Was looking at the Sig mosquitto also, but was kind of set on the sr22. Maybe have to go with the sig if i have to wait 8 months. Even my local said they could not take a ruger order. Brutal.


----------

